# just gonna leave this here



## Byokugen (Jun 6, 2017)

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2017)

no, please no.

dont leave that here, take it back.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 8, 2017)

Flame said:


> no, please no.
> 
> dont leave that here, take it back.


Too late now muwahahah


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2017)

Babymetal V2?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 12, 2017)

I really wonder whose mind springs forth this kind of god-tier televised shit-posts.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 13, 2017)

that man is kawaii desu


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 28, 2017)

I am enjoying this too damn much I need more now


----------



## elBenyo (Jun 28, 2017)

Educational. I never knew.


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 28, 2017)

WHO IS READY FOR A RAMEN PARTY!?!


----------



## leon315 (Jun 28, 2017)

JUT TAKE IT BACK, we dont want this cringy thing


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2017)

So they're Babymetal 2? Maybe its conduct unbecoming a metalhead, but, just...ignore? I'm not too fussed with Babymetal, neither I am with this group. If they dissed my favorite metal bands, I'd have a problem, otherwise, do whatever, doesn't tarnish better music.


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 28, 2017)

> JUT TAKE IT BACK, we dont want this cringy thing



EMBRACE THE ABYSS AS IT GAZES INTO YOU!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2017)

I didn't know what I expected when clicking on this thread, yet I am still shocked by this.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I didn't know what I expected when clicking on this thread, yet I am still shocked by this.


Yet you will never forget about it :-)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2017)

So this baby metal people keep mentioning, You mean that Super Mario Maker Character? First time I heard of them.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 28, 2017)

Damn... that is awful :-P


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So this baby metal people keep mentioning, You mean that Super Mario Maker Character? First time I heard of them.




Did the original Mario Bros look that good? (I'll admit I never played through the entirety of Mario Bros 1 & 3)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 29, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Did the original Mario Bros look that good? (I'll admit I never played through the entirety of Mario Bros 1 & 3)


Is super mario maker, is a game on wii u in 720P that Is remade to work that way. It uses skins from Past mario games in HD format.


----------



## Shad0w136 (Jun 29, 2017)

It's funny, I kind of enjoyed it xD To me it sounds like Punk Rock with almost black metal screams, its funny how it all actually sounds okay together lol


----------

